# Question About Shilo For a Sig Op



## 735_winnipeg (25 Mar 2009)

Hi everyone, it's been awhile since I posted.  I'm a sig op in Kingston and I'm being posted to Shilo this summer as a signaller with 2 PPCLI.  I would like to get some info on what life and work is like for a signaller in Shilo.  I'm looking for what the PT is like, what the normal work day is like, what the exercises are like, etc.  To be honest, I'm don't know what being a sig op is anymore since I've mostly done GD in JSR after finishing my QL3s.  Thank you.


----------



## JBoyd (25 Mar 2009)

was there really a need to post the exact same thing twice?


----------



## 735_winnipeg (25 Mar 2009)

Sorry.  I didn't see the C&E section at first glance.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2009)

Well, I would definately say that you will experience some culture shock, going from JSR to a field infantry unit.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (25 Mar 2009)

Would I be humping manpacks or assisting in the CP?  Am I going to the report to a inf Pl or a sig Pl when I get there?


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2009)

From my understanding, Sig Ops are put into a Sig Pl, and then used for CPs, etc. Platoon Sigs guys are normally infanteers with a course. As a Pte, you could very well be working in Sig Stores, or as a det member for a CP. I've never been posted to a Bn, or that specific Bn, so I'll avoid speculating too much. I'd be in shape when you got there, humping manpacks is always a possibility, and you should be able to do that at a moments notice.


----------



## MikeL (25 Mar 2009)

I'am a Sig with the Patricia's.

As a new Pte in BN you will be in Sigs Pl in Combat Support Company being part of the BN CP an/or RRB Det. 

It will be a bit of time before you get into a Rifle Company; unless you get one of the Pte/Cpl Positions that open up in the Company for a tour.


PT in Sigs Pl is usually running, ruck march, crossfit or other circuit training, etc.


As for humping a man pack; I've only had the oppertunity to do that on tour when I got to go out on patrol with the OMLT. The Platoon Signallers in the Rifle Companies are Infantrymen aswell as the OC Dismounted Signaller is an Infantryman.

Closest thing I've done with the BN so far was being attached to a Rifle Coy an doing a manpack RRB untill I got a Vehicle.



Coming from JSR to an Infantry unit will be a bit of a culture shock. Biggest things are to be in shape an know your **** when it comes to TCCCS.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks Puck and Skeletor.  You both gave me some answers I've been looking for.  I figured as much to be in good shape when they gave me Shilo.  Knowing TCCCS is another thing, is there a time period where a new unit will give you some time to get back into being a sig op again (refresher course) after 2 yrs of only doing GD in JSR??


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Mar 2009)

If you want some death by powerpoint, I can make you up a CD with my unit's basic comms course package that we teach to the 291ers. It'll be kinda useless until you play on the kit though.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (30 Mar 2009)

Puck, that would be great.  How can I get that CD from you?


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Mar 2009)

I can put it into the intrabase mail system, PM me with your unit, and rank+name. I won't be able to get to it this week, but I'm back in the office next week.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (31 Mar 2009)

PM? Sorry for being an idiot.


----------



## dangerboy (31 Mar 2009)

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> PM? Sorry for being an idiot.


PM - Personal Message. If you look at a post underneath the persons avatar there is an icon that looks like a conversation box. Click on that and you can send a message to the person.


----------

